# P-40K decals ??



## Wildcat (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know of any 1/48 scale RAAF PTO P-40K decals?? I've looked at all the usual suspects but can only find decals for RAAF MTO birds. Only 40 examples of the K model served with the RAAF in the pacific with the vast majority of these seeing action with 77 sqn in New Guinea. It is this squadron that I would like to model.
Thanks.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2016)

What decals do you need Andy? 
I'm not well versed in RAAF PTO markings, but I think I might have some old decals from a Corsair, Spitfire and possibly a P-40, which are probably from Otaki kits from the early 1980s.
There are some roundels and bars, and I think some code letters and probably kill markings - I'd need to check exactly what I've got. I used some of the letters and numbers not long ago, and they worked fine after first being given a gloss clear coat, to prevent break-up.


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2016)

What colour are the codes Andy, i have a sheet of light grey codes, i think they are 24" or 30"in size and i also have the same in 8" i think, will check later and post a pic.


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Andy

There is nothing commercially available that I am aware. You might like to select the aircraft you want to model and cut some masks for the letters and custom decals for the nose art (if any). If you want help with references, pics, masks, give me a pm.

regards

Peter


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok been looking and if the profile is correct, i may have the right decals, will check later.


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry, that last one i posted looks like a P-40 N !


----------



## rochie (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok Andy.

I have 24" code letters and numbers in medium grey and white and 8" in medium grey.

If any good to you just tell me what you need and they are yours mate


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys, I appreciate all your replies! 

Pete - I kinda figured there were no decal sheets for these aircraft available, but I thought I would throw the question out there anyway. What size would the code letters be? and what colour - sky blue or medium grey?? 

Karl - I'm good for roundels, but I might take up your offer of the code letters. Is there any chance you could post a pic? (sorry to be a hassle).

I was really hoping to model an aircraft with nose art, however AM-T A29-184 would be a good choice as Hodgkinson knocked down two enemy aircraft in this bird. HOWEVER doing a bit more snooping around I found this P-40. Pete do you know the ID code and serial number for it? The pluto nose art I can get from the nova scale Vengeance sheet (looks very similar to me).


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 3, 2016)

OK, here's another option just found.
A29-182 AM-C with boxing kangaroo nose art. The kangaroo I can get from this sheet (and the pluto!), they're not the same but....
profile from Pacific Victory Roll - Profiles


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2016)

Here ya go mate !


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jan 3, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Guys, I appreciate all your replies!
> 
> Pete - I kinda figured there were no decal sheets for these aircraft available, but I thought I would throw the question out there anyway. What size would the code letters be? and what colour - sky blue or medium grey??
> 
> ...



The aircraft with Pluto nose art is a P-40M-10 or later due to revised undercarriage warning indicators. You can see them on the wing. Don't know the serial for this one, or code. A p-40 with very similar (same?) nose art served on 86 Squadron serialled A29-325 MP-R as you see from Novascale set. That one was a P-40M-5 so definately a different aircraft and no mention of serving with 77 on ADF serials website.

I personally would go with sky blue codes for a 77 Sqn P-40K. I have pics of 166,182,183,184,186,189,192,200. I good one to model maybe 192 AM-E, which was the future PM John Gordon's kite (if the politics are not an issue!). masking letters that are all straight edges is easy. size 24in.

Painting below is a little inaccurate here and there, but gives an indication.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm going to put this on the backburner for the time being. Karl and Pete I appreciate the help from both of you!


----------

